# Datacard + Ubuntu - Anyone ?



## din (Nov 11, 2007)

Anyone got data card (Reliance / Tata / BSNL) working successfully in Ubuntu ? I mean the CDMA PCMCIA data card. I could make the basic configuration ok, and it seems almost all ok, but still not working. When I try wvdial, it detect modem, shows all commands etc but stops / cursor blinks after

Starting pppd at - (date and time)
pid of pppid : 6101


----------



## praka123 (Nov 11, 2007)

then...post the o/p of "ifconfig" when u dials.try pinging some sites.


----------



## din (Nov 11, 2007)

No, it is not connected yet. So pinging is not working. But I think it is almost there ! But do not know whats missing. I wil l post the output of ifconfig.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 11, 2007)

What driver do you install for that? I'm clueless!


----------



## praka123 (Nov 11, 2007)

^kernel shud provide driver i suppose.hopefully most default kernels will have the driver.heck,let him post the ifconfig o/p after dialing with wvdial also check any dns entries shown.


----------



## mehulved (Nov 12, 2007)

Tata does work. GNUrag and friends do use it AFAICR
*www.mail-archive.com/linuxers@mm.glug-bom.org/msg04585.html
This should work as both of them who've replied in positive use ubuntu.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 12, 2007)

Guys.. even i have BSNL's USB EV-DO and i want to setup internet in Ubuntu.. no linux drivers are provided.. how to do then? i tried the connecting as mentioned in data cable method, didnt work..


----------



## din (Nov 12, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> What driver do you install for that? I'm clueless!



Oops, I didn't install any drivers at all ! 

I just followed *this article* and I thought I will get connected !

It seems to detect the card, modem, carrier etc, but stops at the line I mentioned.

When I tried ifconfig, I get 0 for almost all (TX, RX etc). That meanes, it is not connected right ?

OK, I will post the output.


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 12, 2007)

I got Airtel usb modem for me dad's laptop but could'nt configure it for use with Ubuntu 

If this works then probably  I may get some idea, keep trying it mate. 

The cc at Tata say they support Linux but Airtel flatly denied it. $#£€¢¥  #$¢€* these Indian isp's are suckers for Linux, so much for a developing nation


----------



## praka123 (Nov 12, 2007)

I shud have tried this.my uncle is waiting for datacard 4m bsnl.will try if i can try linux to work.i dont know much about datacard,but feels it uses some lan adapter to work with.

Does it have some brand written?


----------



## din (Nov 12, 2007)

Reliance, they were giving *Zte Mc315* card (I have that), now changed to *Huawei EC 321*.

BSNL data card - *Huawei EC 321*.


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 12, 2007)

Tata Usb modem works with ubuntu and they claim the same for data card as well. Reliance doesn't provide support for linux but it can work with it (just search the web)


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 12, 2007)

Check this:
*spo0nman.blogspot.com/2006/08/huawei-ec321-cdma-on-linux.html


----------



## din (Nov 12, 2007)

Thak you very much, will try that soon.


----------



## The Outsider (Nov 13, 2007)

i tried my friend's reliance netconnect a week ago or so, wvdial didn't detect anything.


----------



## din (Nov 13, 2007)

My case, it detects, atleast thats what it shows, but it is not connecting ..


----------



## praka123 (Nov 13, 2007)

^is it a usb device-datacard?(sry,no idea so..) if yes,"lsusb" will show some details,remeber usbutils shud be installed already.else "lspci" output.


----------



## din (Nov 13, 2007)

Reliance has both, I mean USB modem and PCMCIA data card. Not sure which one *Chester* tried. But my case - its a PCMCIA data card. I could connect Airtel GPRS without much trouble though (mobile + cable to usb port +Airtel MO)


----------



## praka123 (Nov 13, 2007)

lspcmcia


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 14, 2007)

Chester said:
			
		

> i tried my friend's reliance netconnect a week ago or so, wvdial didn't detect anything.


wvdial doesnbt detect.  *wvdialconf* does.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 15, 2007)

wvdialconf shud make a valid file in /etc/ dir if it detects ur device.


----------



## cam.turn (Nov 20, 2007)

I was under the impression that this lot all force use of Windoze drivers... However, Tata Indicom Plug2Surf works, and even has the instructions in it's manual! Also, Linux RConnect supports a couple of Reliance phones, mostly LG. But I like Tata better... just make sure you get a data plan, as they don't overcharge you for that. My friend just logged on for 5 minutes a day to check his e-mail, and they still charged him over 800 rupees!


----------



## federer (Sep 17, 2008)

*geexpot.blogspot.com/2008/09/how-to-make-gsm-data-card-like-airtel.html

i have compiled a complete how to for this purpose.. .. happy surfing every1.. yoyo


----------



## Garbage (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice... But you bumped an year old thread.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 19, 2008)

federer said:


> *geexpot.blogspot.com/2008/09/how-to-make-gsm-data-card-like-airtel.html
> 
> i have compiled a complete how to for this purpose.. .. happy surfing every1.. yoyo





Garbage said:


> Nice... But you bumped an year old thread.


so what ? he made a very good contribution for an important topic which is still valid.


----------

